
Show HN: The Shanti Fund is investing $200 per project in startups - sbraford
http://theshantifund.com/
======
jordancampbell
This is cool - well done to you.

Even more than the money, just having someone tell them that their idea isn't
terrible will be a great help.

------
sbraford
Hi. Shanti here from The Shanti Fund.

I'll just leave this here for more visibility.

I've always been passionate about startups and working with founders. Wanting
to get involved but not having "Angel VC" type of money has been my issue
lately, so, I decided to start The Shanti Fund.

I know $200 isn't much (to you and I). But it IS to some people. They may be
down on their luck, or they may just live in a part of the world where $200
goes a long way.

I know some might criticize my efforts here, so I'm 100% open to feedback.
Please tell mw how I can improve The Shanti Fund. Thanks.

------
dollar
This is either a really funny joke or the dumbest thing I’ve ever seen. I
really can’t tell which, but I’m hoping for joke.

~~~
jordancampbell
There will be people for whom this literally decides whether or not they start
/ keep working on a side project - it's a great idea.

~~~
sbraford
Thank you.

------
matt_the_bass
This is a cool idea.

$200 is probably not that incentivizing to most us/Western European based
entrepreneurs. However it may be a big deal in other regions.

Perhaps you might want to consider marketing in geographic locations where you
think $200 would make a difference to the entrepreneur.

------
cjbenedikt
Congrats, great idea. Not too dissimilar from Yunus' microloans or his Social
Business concept.

~~~
sbraford
Thanks. I'm actually a huge fan of Muhammad Yunus' microloans program. I've
had ~ $400 on a loan rotation at kiva.org for some time now.

------
antoinevg
Nice.

$200 is eight raspberry pi's or a really nice FPGA development board.

Love this idea!

~~~
sbraford
That would be cool if that's all a project needed to get off the ground.

Also wouldn't be surprised if someone just needed it to buy ramen noodles or
hosting for a few months.

